# CREATE FERTILITY (using natural cycle to collect eggs) Vs Traditional Method



## slippy786

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone has used this clinic and what their views/feedback is on it? We have tried the traditional methods of ICSI with CARE fertility clinic with the use of heavy dosing hormone drugs to collect eggs but create fertility seem to use a different approach using the natural cycle and some times very minimal low dose drugs to collect fewer but better quality eggs (that's the claim). Has anyone used this clinic or considered it?


----------



## Moomin16

Hi Slippy - I have cycled with Create. As a clinic they are okay but admin side is a bit weak and sometimes you can end up waiting forever for your meds and to see a doc.  They do have a more natural approach to IVF and do that rather than dose you up with loads of drugs. As I am a low responder they have suggested the same to me and to concentrate on the quality rather than quantity.  Obviously I have been unsuccessful but I need to think about possibilities of immune issues on my end - something they don't really do there.


----------



## June2015

Morning slippy,

I too used create, opting for their natural modified 3 cycle package. This was due to me having very low ovarian reserves.  Basically each cycle, even with mild stims (150 gonel f) I still only had one follicle on each side. I think i have such low reserves of eggs that even the few remaining are not of good quality anymore, but it's impossible to tell really.  In the end after three egg collections, i had 3 embryos to transfer.  We transferred two, with a BFN result.  The other one is on ice, but I'm not sure why I'm keeping it to be honest.

Anyway, their clinical care is excellent. However as moonmin said admin is shocking. When you call them you can never speak with the person you want to, and if you leave a message no-one calls you back. Also, the invoices were frequently incorrect, so you have to watch them like a hawk.  They frequently have open evenings/weekends so pop along to one of those. They also give you a free 10 min mini consultation on that day, on a first come, first serve basis. Everyone who wants it is seen, but get there early or you'll have a long wait 

I didn't concieve using my OE via this ivf method and decided i was basically flogging a dead horse, so switched clinics and moved to DE, where the admin and service are a world apart from create's.  That's been my experience anyway. I'm sure there will be other people on here who will be able to provide another side of the story, to hopefully give you a balanced view of the clinic to help make your decision. 

PM me if you want more specifics about create / treatment there x


----------



## kittykat76

I had a consultation and scan at Create and that was enough for me! The Doctor I saw was very off hand with me,then left me sat waiting for bloods in waiting room whilst she chatted with someone else about her weekend plans,when I went up to remind her I was still there she couldn't find anyone to do the bloods as all nurses were on lunch.... all at same time! She finally did them herself which could have done in 1st place. There was another couple there complaining about how long they were kept waiting each visit. I never went back as it put me off and I just didn't get a good feeling about them and I believe instinct is usually right. Things may have changed since then though. I went to Zita West instead and don't have a bad word to say about them! They also do mild/natural IVF as well as full stimms.


----------



## slippy786

Thank you Moomin16, June2015 and Kittykat76 for all your feedback. My wife and i Live in the midlands and have been under CARE Nottingham for 5 years. We have had 4 failed cycles, twice getting to transfer stage with BFN. Whilst we cannot fault CARE who have been excellent we thought we would try something different or even just a new clinic who may see things slightly differently (fresh pair of eyes). There is a CREATE fertility clinic opened in Birmingham which is only 1-2 years old. We didn't get off to a great start with our enquiry about the clinic because when my wife emailed them for open evening dates they responded but after sending a second email asking for more information about the clinic they didn't respond. Anyway we attended the open evening and as we entered we both thought it was small, anyway we thought maybe we were being picky as maybe we were spoilt at CARE in Nottingham. The presentation was good with some really good information but then we had a very quick mini consultation i felt very rushed and just felt like a customer being flogged a TV in curry's on Black Friday. After the consultation the Dr walked us to the reception desk where the small reception area was full of people waiting and tried to book us into a consultation on a offer for this evening only deal. We were being pushed into booking a future consultation which was 50% off for that night only, down from £400 to £200. All this whilst everyone in the waiting room watched and listened. It also seemed the price for a consultation was extremely high at £400 because the maximum at other clinics is around £200.

I don't want this to be a deterrent as there were some things that were very different to our current clinic:

1. The obvious difference is that it uses a natural cycle and i'm hoping the claim that it produces better quality eggs may be helpful to us.
2. In the presentation they mentioned that they use specialized ultra scans that show blood supply around follicles to select the best follicles to extract.
3. Apparently if any of the eggs extracted are immature, rather than discard them they are able to grow them to a mature stage in the laboratory and use them as well.

One thing i didn't understand though is that they prefer to do a few cycles, collect all the eggs and freeze and then do the ICSI, whereas all other clinics will always prefer to do it on fresh as freeze thaw can reduce success rates.

I'm really confused on what to do now. Another option my wife is quite keen on is abroad. She feels we may both be in a more relaxed holiday mode if we have it done somewhere warm like Spain, Turkey, India etc. Haven't really looked into these options yet. Wouldn't know where to start.

Did you guys have consultations/treatment at the London branch?


----------



## Moomin16

Hi Slippy - I was with Create at St Pauls. £400 for a consultation is ridiculous and you are right in that £200 is the average. I would go with your  gut feeling and and if you don't feel comfortable then don't use them. 
I didn't do the 3 cycle package but that is how it works in that they freeze them and then put them in. I am not sure why it is that way either.  
I have done cycling abroad too and although it wasn't 100% relaxing for me (my in laws live there so I was with them - says it all haha) it was a good experience and nice to have some sunshine. There are some threads with info on clinics abroad.


----------



## June2015

Hi Slippy,

Yes, we used the clinic at St. Paul's London.

£400 for a consultation is over priced, especially for the Midlands. They are trying to make their 'deal' sound good, but in reality it's not.  They also have the same type of reception area in London where private financial matters are discussed in front of other patients.  I didn't like that, perhaps it's the reserved English women in me haha.

They say they like to freeze the eggs over three cycles as it's a numbers game, so the more eggs you get, the greater your chances. When you might only get one or two eggs per  cycle it kinds makes sense. However i didn't find that the gentler natural modified ivf increased my egg quality.  Others may find it does; who knows.

I'm not sure about the growing is eggs once they have been extracted.  They didn't offer this to us back in 2015. My follicles only got to around 15/17 in size and they just used them like that.  

It's true they do have the monitors which show blood flow to the follicles, but so do the other clinics.  They would extract all eggs available anyway. 

I'd go with gut feel too and if you're​ confused and unsure, I'd personally walk away, or at least see a few other clinics to compare.  

Hope this helps of sorts x


----------



## slippy786

Thank you every one for your help and advice. I know i'm a little slow in replying back but the guidance i get on this is second to none from people who have been through the same problems/challenges.

Thanks all.
I went to an open day at Nurture in Nottingham and the consultant said in not so many words, keep away from CREATE...lol


----------



## Sbarky15

Slightly worried by these comments as I am currently liaising with create for egg share.

Has anyone of you used the Manchester clinic?


----------

